# First Cigar



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Just bought my first real* cigars today. Going to meet up with a friend (possibly another) tomorrow and decided that the occasion called for a good smoke, as he imbibes himself. Don't worry, I got a couple to share. I'll be sure to say how it goes.









*Note: When I say real, I mean not a cheap gas station cigarillo.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice! And welcome!


----------



## RobertNYC (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy your journey.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Drew estate right? It's better than a black and mild by far. Enjoy and welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, Drew Estate. I saw it on Famous and wanted it mainly for the band to be honest, but I think I'll enjoy it, especially if I can detect the coffee undertones that are infused. I can imagine it'll be better than a Black & Mild.

Got a Baccarat and a Romeo y Julieta along with it (Along with a Black & Mild, but that's for my sister). Those are for my friends though, so I'll have to wait to try them. I've heard Baccarat is supposed to be an excellent cigar though.

Edit: Here's the Baccarat and the RyJ. Couldn't get a picture of them when I got the Isla Del Sol.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, the Isla Del Sol has been smoked, and it was fairly enjoyable. Couldn't detect the coffee undertones as well as I would have liked, but it was there, especially closer to the end when the sweetness of the cap was finally dying down. I'll have to let my pallet mature more before I make a final call on it, but as it stands, it'll certainly be a stick that'll be kept in my collection for an occasional smoke. It was certainly better than a cheap black and mild though. Wish I could have finished it to the nub, but it's was hovering around freezing when I lit up, and stayed there for the next hour. Between not being able to feel my fingers and it canoeing for the second or third time (pretty sure it's my as yet unrefined lighting technique), I decided to call it and let it die with a little under a quarter of the stick left. Bit of a disappointment, but I figure a cigar isn't worth frostbite.

Also has a taste of the Baccarat. Very smooth and mild, as it's known for. Enjoyed the taste of that almost more than my Isla Del Sol. I'll be picking up a few more sticks of that for sure.

The RyJ is still unsmoked though, so I'll probably smoke it tomorrow or Thursday. I might try my hand at a review on that one.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the Puff and the beers in the fridge, enjoy.


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Good to be here. I've learned a lot so far, and I'm sure that it helped make this first cigar a better experience than many have had, but I'm looking forward to learning more.


----------



## bcams0825 (Dec 31, 2014)

Congratulations on your first cigar. I am also new and I look forward to learning new and exciting things. I hope to meet a lot of interesting people. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on your first *real* cigar and the many more to come!


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

:smoke2:


----------

